# Radeon X1650 Gives Bad Resolution

## jsteel

Hi

I just had a power outage that fried my Radeon 9250. So I stuck a Radeon X1650 in and I cant get it configured properly. The monitor thats using the dvi cable is working great at 1680x1050. But the other monitor keeps getting stuck at 1280x1024. So it not only cuts stuff off, its all fuzzy. 

My xorg.conf is below. Can anybody help?

Thanks

Jonathan Steel

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "GLcore"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "LG_Left"

        Modeline "1680x1050_60.00"  147.14  1680 1784 1968 2256  1050 1051 1054 1087 -HSync +Vsync

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "LG_Right"

        Option       "LeftOf" "LG_Left"

        Modeline "1680x1050_60.00"  147.14  1680 1784 1968 2256  1050 1051 1054 1087 -HSync +Vsync

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "radeonhd"

        VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

        BoardName   "Unknown Board"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

        #Option         "monitor-DVI-I_1/analog"        "LG_Right"

        Option          "monitor-DVI-I_1/digital"       "LG_Right"

        Option          "monitor-VGA_1"                 "LG_Left"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

#       Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth    24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                #Virtual        2560 1024

                Modes           "1680x1050_60.00"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

----------

## micdah

Hi there.

Maybe you could also post the contents of your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file? Might help to figure out what is going on.  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

If you remove the modeline, what happens ?

----------

## jsteel

When I get rid of the modeline everything seems to stay the same. Here is whats in my Xorg.0.log.

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux base 2.6.21.6 #6 SMP PREEMPT Thu Sep 27 14:08:11 UTC 2007 i686

Build Date: 11 March 2008

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Mar 25 09:03:10 2008

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(WW) No monitor specified for screen "Screen0".

	Using a default monitor configuration.

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

	Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

	Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

	/usr/share/fonts/misc/,

	/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

	/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

	/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81ea4c0

(II) Module ABI versions:

	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

	X.Org Video Driver: 1.2

	X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

	X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

	X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2970 card 17aa,1015 rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,2971 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1b:0: chip 8086,27d8 card 17aa,1015 rev 01 class 04,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1c:0: chip 8086,27d0 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:1: chip 8086,27d2 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,27c8 card 17aa,1015 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,27c9 card 17aa,1015 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,27ca card 17aa,1015 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,27cb card 17aa,1015 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,27cc card 17aa,1015 rev 01 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev e1 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,27b8 card 17aa,1015 rev 01 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,27c0 card 17aa,1015 rev 01 class 01,01,80 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,27da card 17aa,1015 rev 01 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,71c1 card 1002,2352 rev 9e class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:1: chip 1002,71e1 card 1002,2353 rev 9e class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 04:00:0: chip 14e4,169a card 17aa,1015 rev 02 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 0a:09:0: chip 14f1,2f20 card 14f1,2014 rev 00 class 07,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,10), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x00002800 - 0x000028ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00002c00 - 0x00002cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd00fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:28:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 4: bridge is at (0:28:1), (0,4,4), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 4 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xd0100000 - 0xd01fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 10: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,10,10), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 10 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00003400 - 0x000034ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x00003800 - 0x000038ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00003c00 - 0x00003cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 10 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xd0200000 - 0xd02fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x71c1) rev 158, Mem @ 0xc0000000/28, 0xd0000000/16, I/O @ 0x2000/8

(--) PCI: (1:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x71e1) rev 158, Mem @ 0xd0010000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xd0200000 - 0xd020ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xd0504000 - 0xd05043ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xd0500000 - 0xd0503fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xd0010000 - 0xd001ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[5] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd000ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[6] -1	0	0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[7] -1	0	0x00003000 - 0x00003007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x000018b0 - 0x000018bf (0x10) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xd0200000 - 0xd020ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xd0504000 - 0xd05043ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xd0500000 - 0xd0503fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xd0010000 - 0xd001ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[5] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd000ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[6] -1	0	0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[7] -1	0	0x00003000 - 0x00003007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x000018b0 - 0x000018bf (0x10) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xd0200000 - 0xd020ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xd0504000 - 0xd05043ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xd0500000 - 0xd0503fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xd0010000 - 0xd001ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd000ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x00003000 - 0x00003007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x000018b0 - 0x000018bf (0x10) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.13.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.2

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "radeonhd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//radeonhd_drv.so

(II) Module radeonhd: vendor="AMD GPG"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.1

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) RADEONHD: X driver for the following AMD GPG (ATI) graphics devices:

	RV505 : Radeon X1550, X1550 64bit.

	RV515 : Radeon X1300, X1550, X1600; FireGL V3300, V3350.

	RV516 : Radeon X1300, X1550, X1550 64-bit, X1600; FireMV 2250.

	R520  : Radeon X1800; FireGL V5300, V7200, V7300, V7350.

	RV530 : Radeon X1300 XT, X1600, X1600 Pro, X1650; FireGL V3400, V5200.

	RV535 : Radeon X1300, X1650.

	RV550 : Radeon X2300 HD.

	RV560 : Radeon X1650.

	RV570 : Radeon X1950, X1950 GT; FireGL V7400.

	R580  : Radeon X1900, X1950; AMD Stream Processor.

	R600  : Radeon HD 2900 GT/Pro/XT; FireGL V7600/V8600/V8650.

	RV610 : Radeon HD 2350, HD 2400 Pro/XT, HD 2400 Pro AGP; FireGL V4000.

	RV630 : Radeon HD 2600 LE/Pro/XT, HD 2600 Pro/XT AGP; Gemini RV630;

		FireGL V3600/V5600.

	RV670 : Radeon HD 3850, HD 3870, FireGL V7700.

	M52   : Mobility Radeon X1300.

	M54   : Mobility Radeon X1400; M54-GL.

	M56   : Mobility Radeon X1600; Mobility FireGL V5200.

	M58   : Mobility Radeon X1800, X1800 XT; Mobility FireGL V7100, V7200.

	M62   : Mobility Radeon X1350.

	M64   : Mobility Radeon X1450, X2300.

	M66   : Mobility Radeon X1700, X1700 XT; FireGL V5250.

	M68   : Mobility Radeon X1900.

	M71   : Mobility Radeon HD 2300.

	M72   : Mobility Radeon HD 2400; Radeon E2400.

	M74   : Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT.

	M76   : Mobility Radeon HD 2600

		(Gemini ATI) Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT.

	RS600 : Radeon Xpress 1200, Xpress 1250.

	RS690 : Radeon X1200, X1250, X1270.

(II) RADEONHD: version 1.1.0, built from dist of git branch master, commit f213db06

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(WW) RADEONHD: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(--) Chipset RV535 found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xd0200000 - 0xd020ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xd0504000 - 0xd05043ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xd0500000 - 0xd0503fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xd0010000 - 0xd001ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd000ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x00003000 - 0x00003007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x000018b0 - 0x000018bf (0x10) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xd0200000 - 0xd020ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xd0504000 - 0xd05043ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xd0500000 - 0xd0503fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xd0010000 - 0xd001ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd000ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x00003000 - 0x00003007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x000018b0 - 0x000018bf (0x10) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(**) RADEONHD(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) RADEONHD(0): Unknown card detected: 0x71C1:0x1002:0x2352.

	If - and only if - your card does not work or does not work optimally

	please contact radeonhd@opensuse.org to help rectify this.

	Use the subject: 0x71C1:0x1002:0x2352: <name of board>.

(--) RADEONHD(0): Detected an RV535 on an unidentified card

(II) RADEONHD(0): Mapped IO at 0xb7b64000 (size 0x00010000)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Getting BIOS copy from legacy VBIOS location

(II) RADEONHD(0): ATOM BIOS Rom: 

	SubsystemVendorID: 0x1002 SubsystemID: 0x2352

	IOBaseAddress: 0x2000

	Filename: SAB09401.100

	BIOS Bootup Message: 

A67613 RV535PRO BIOS DDR2 500e/400m                                         

(II) RADEONHD(0): Framebuffer space used by Firmware (kb): 20

(II) RADEONHD(0): Start of VRAM area used by Firmware: 0x1fffb000

(II) RADEONHD(0): The detected amount of videoram exceeds the PCI BAR aperture.

(II) RADEONHD(0): Using only 262144kB of the total 524288kB.

(--) RADEONHD(0): VideoRAM: 262144 kByte

(II) RADEONHD(0): Framebuffer space used by Firmware (kb): 20

(II) RADEONHD(0): Start of VRAM area used by Firmware: 0x1fffb000

(II) RADEONHD(0): AtomBIOS requests 20kB of VRAM scratch space

(II) RADEONHD(0): AtomBIOS VRAM scratch base: 0x1fffb000

(WW) RADEONHD(0): rhdAtomAllocateFbScratch: FW FB scratch area 536850432 (size: 20480) extends beyond available framebuffer size 268435456

(II) RADEONHD(0): Cannot get VRAM scratch space. Allocating in main memory instead

(II) RADEONHD(0): Default Engine Clock: 600000

(II) RADEONHD(0): Default Memory Clock: 400000

(II) RADEONHD(0): Maximum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Output: 1100000

(II) RADEONHD(0): Minimum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Output: 0

(II) RADEONHD(0): Maximum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Input: 13500

(II) RADEONHD(0): Minimum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Input: 1000

(II) RADEONHD(0): Maximum Pixel Clock: 400000

(II) RADEONHD(0): Reference Clock: 27000

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"(II) Module already built-in

(II) RADEONHD(0): Default Engine Clock: 600000

(II) RADEONHD(0): I2C bus "RHD I2C line 0" initialized.

(II) RADEONHD(0): I2C bus "RHD I2C line 1" initialized.

(II) RADEONHD(0): I2C bus "RHD I2C line 2" initialized.

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module already built-in

(II) RADEONHD(0): Detected VGA mode.

(II) RADEONHD(0): Minimum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Output: 0

(II) RADEONHD(0): Maximum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Output: 1100000

(II) RADEONHD(0): Maximum Pixel Clock: 400000

(II) RADEONHD(0): Reference Clock: 27000

(II) RADEONHD(0): Connector[0] {RHD_CONNECTOR_VGA, "VGA CRT1", RHD_DDC_0, RHD_HPD_NONE, { RHD_OUTPUT_DACA, RHD_OUTPUT_NONE } }

(II) RADEONHD(0): Connector[1] {RHD_CONNECTOR_TV, "SVIDEO TV1", DDC_NONE, RHD_HPD_NONE, { RHD_OUTPUT_DACB, RHD_OUTPUT_NONE } }

(II) RADEONHD(0): Connector[2] {RHD_CONNECTOR_DVI, "DVI-I CRT2 DFP3", RHD_DDC_1, RHD_HPD_1, { RHD_OUTPUT_DACB, RHD_OUTPUT_LVTMA } }

(--) RADEONHD(0): Attaching Output DAC A to Connector VGA 1

(--) RADEONHD(0): Attaching Output DAC B to Connector TV SVIDEO

(--) RADEONHD(0): Attaching Output DAC B to Connector DVI-I 1

(--) RADEONHD(0): Attaching Output TMDS B to Connector DVI-I 1

(II) RADEONHD(0): RandR: Adding RRoutput VGA_1 for Output DAC A

(II) RADEONHD(0): RandR: Adding RRoutput TV_SVIDEO for Output DAC B

(II) RADEONHD(0): RandR: Adding RRoutput DVI-I_1/analog for Output DAC B

(II) RADEONHD(0): RandR: Adding RRoutput DVI-I_1/digital for Output TMDS B

(II) RADEONHD(0): Output VGA_1 using monitor section LG_Left

(II) RADEONHD(0): Output TV_SVIDEO has no monitor section

(II) RADEONHD(0): Output DVI-I_1/analog has no monitor section

(II) RADEONHD(0): Output DVI-I_1/digital using monitor section LG_Right

(**) RADEONHD(0): Option "LeftOf" "LG_Left"

(II) RADEONHD(0): Output VGA_1 connected

(II) RADEONHD(0): I2C device "RHD I2C line 0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEONHD(0): I2C device "RHD I2C line 0:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEONHD(0): EDID data for L226W

(II) RADEONHD(0): Manufacturer: GSM  Model: 566a  Serial#: 300257

(II) RADEONHD(0): Year: 2007  Week: 7

(II) RADEONHD(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) RADEONHD(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.700 V

(II) RADEONHD(0): Sync:  Separate  SyncOnGreen

(II) RADEONHD(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 49  vert.: 32

(II) RADEONHD(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) RADEONHD(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) RADEONHD(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) RADEONHD(0): redX: 0.635 redY: 0.342   greenX: 0.292 greenY: 0.611

(II) RADEONHD(0): blueX: 0.147 blueY: 0.070   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) RADEONHD(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) RADEONHD(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) RADEONHD(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) RADEONHD(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) RADEONHD(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) RADEONHD(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) RADEONHD(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) RADEONHD(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) RADEONHD(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) RADEONHD(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) RADEONHD(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) RADEONHD(0): 1152x870@75Hz

(II) RADEONHD(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEONHD(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) RADEONHD(0): #0: hsize: 1440  vsize 900  refresh: 75  vid: 3989

(II) RADEONHD(0): #1: hsize: 1440  vsize 900  refresh: 60  vid: 149

(II) RADEONHD(0): #2: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) RADEONHD(0): #3: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513

(II) RADEONHD(0): #4: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

(II) RADEONHD(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) RADEONHD(0): clock: 119.0 MHz   Image Size:  474 x 296 mm

(II) RADEONHD(0): h_active: 1680  h_sync: 1728  h_sync_end 1760 h_blank_end 1840 h_border: 0

(II) RADEONHD(0): v_active: 1050  v_sync: 1053  v_sync_end 1059 v_blanking: 1080 v_border: 0

(II) RADEONHD(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) RADEONHD(0): clock: 146.2 MHz   Image Size:  474 x 296 mm

(II) RADEONHD(0): h_active: 1680  h_sync: 1784  h_sync_end 1960 h_blank_end 2240 h_border: 0

(II) RADEONHD(0): v_active: 1050  v_sync: 1053  v_sync_end 1059 v_blanking: 1089 v_border: 0

(II) RADEONHD(0): Ranges: V min: 56  V max: 75 Hz, H min: 28  H max: 83 kHz, PixClock max 150 MHz

(II) RADEONHD(0): Monitor name: L226W

(II) RADEONHD(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) RADEONHD(0): 	00ffffffffffff001e6d6a56e1940400

(II) RADEONHD(0): 	071101036a312078eaaec5a2574a9c25

(II) RADEONHD(0): 	125054a76b80950f950081808140714f

(II) RADEONHD(0): 	0101010101017c2e90a0601a1e403020

(II) RADEONHD(0): 	3600da281100001a21399030621a2740

(II) RADEONHD(0): 	68b03600da281100001c000000fd0038

(II) RADEONHD(0): 	4b1c530f000a202020202020000000fc

(II) RADEONHD(0): 	004c323236570a2020202020202000bf

(II) RADEONHD(0): EDID for output VGA_1

(II) RADEONHD(0): Manufacturer: GSM  Model: 566a  Serial#: 300257

(II) RADEONHD(0): Year: 2007  Week: 7

(II) RADEONHD(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) RADEONHD(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.700 V

(II) RADEONHD(0): Sync:  Separate  SyncOnGreen

(II) RADEONHD(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 49  vert.: 32

(II) RADEONHD(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) RADEONHD(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) RADEONHD(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) RADEONHD(0): redX: 0.635 redY: 0.342   greenX: 0.292 greenY: 0.611

(II) RADEONHD(0): blueX: 0.147 blueY: 0.070   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) RADEONHD(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) RADEONHD(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) RADEONHD(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) RADEONHD(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) RADEONHD(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) RADEONHD(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) RADEONHD(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) RADEONHD(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) RADEONHD(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) RADEONHD(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) RADEONHD(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) RADEONHD(0): 1152x870@75Hz

(II) RADEONHD(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEONHD(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) RADEONHD(0): #0: hsize: 1440  vsize 900  refresh: 75  vid: 3989

(II) RADEONHD(0): #1: hsize: 1440  vsize 900  refresh: 60  vid: 149

(II) RADEONHD(0): #2: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) RADEONHD(0): #3: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513

(II) RADEONHD(0): #4: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

(II) RADEONHD(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) RADEONHD(0): clock: 119.0 MHz   Image Size:  474 x 296 mm

(II) RADEONHD(0): h_active: 1680  h_sync: 1728  h_sync_end 1760 h_blank_end 1840 h_border: 0

(II) RADEONHD(0): v_active: 1050  v_sync: 1053  v_sync_end 1059 v_blanking: 1080 v_border: 0

(II) RADEONHD(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) RADEONHD(0): clock: 146.2 MHz   Image Size:  474 x 296 mm

(II) RADEONHD(0): h_active: 1680  h_sync: 1784  h_sync_end 1960 h_blank_end 2240 h_border: 0

(II) RADEONHD(0): v_active: 1050  v_sync: 1053  v_sync_end 1059 v_blanking: 1089 v_border: 0

(II) RADEONHD(0): Ranges: V min: 56  V max: 75 Hz, H min: 28  H max: 83 kHz, PixClock max 150 MHz

(II) RADEONHD(0): Monitor name: L226W

(II) RADEONHD(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) RADEONHD(0): 	00ffffffffffff001e6d6a56e1940400

(II) RADEONHD(0): 	071101036a312078eaaec5a2574a9c25

(II) RADEONHD(0): 	125054a76b80950f950081808140714f

(II) RADEONHD(0): 	0101010101017c2e90a0601a1e403020

(II) RADEONHD(0): 	3600da281100001a21399030621a2740

(II) RADEONHD(0): 	68b03600da281100001c000000fd0038

(II) RADEONHD(0): 	4b1c530f000a202020202020000000fc

(II) RADEONHD(0): 	004c323236570a2020202020202000bf

(II) RADEONHD(0): Using EDID range info for horizontal sync

(II) RADEONHD(0): Using EDID range info for vertical refresh

(II) RADEONHD(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) RADEONHD(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync

(II) RADEONHD(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync

(II) RADEONHD(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync

(II) RADEONHD(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync

(II) RADEONHD(0): Modeline "720x400"   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync

(II) RADEONHD(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(II) RADEONHD(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync

(II) RADEONHD(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(II) RADEONHD(0): Modeline "832x624"   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync

(II) RADEONHD(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync

(II) RADEONHD(0): Modeline "1152x864"  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync

(II) RADEONHD(0): Modeline "1440x900"  136.75  1440 1536 1688 1936  900 903 909 942 -hsync +vsync

(II) RADEONHD(0): Modeline "1440x900"  106.50  1440 1528 1672 1904  900 903 909 934 -hsync +vsync

(II) RADEONHD(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  109.00  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync

(II) RADEONHD(0): Modeline "1280x960"  101.25  1280 1360 1488 1696  960 963 967 996 -hsync +vsync

(II) RADEONHD(0): Modeline "1152x864"  104.00  1152 1224 1344 1536  864 867 871 905 -hsync +vsync

(II) RADEONHD(0): Modeline "1680x1050"  119.00  1680 1728 1760 1840  1050 1053 1059 1080 -hsync +vsync

(II) RADEONHD(0): Modeline "1680x1050"  146.25  1680 1784 1960 2240  1050 1053 1059 1089 +hsync -vsync

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "832x624" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Printing probed modes for output VGA_1

(II) RADEONHD(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x59.9  119.00  1680 1728 1760 1840  1050 1053 1059 1080 +hsync -vsync (64.7 kHz)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x60.0  146.25  1680 1784 1960 2240  1050 1053 1059 1089 -hsync +vsync (65.3 kHz)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x59.9  119.00  1680 1728 1760 1840  1050 1053 1059 1080 -hsync +vsync (64.7 kHz)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x75.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x59.9  109.00  1280 1361 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync (63.7 kHz)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Modeline "1440x900"x74.9  136.75  1440 1535 1689 1938  900 903 909 942 -hsync +vsync (70.6 kHz)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Modeline "1440x900"x60.0  107.00  1440 1524 1675 1910  900 903 909 934 -hsync +vsync (56.0 kHz)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Modeline "1280x960"x59.9  101.75  1280 1358 1493 1706  960 963 967 996 -hsync +vsync (59.6 kHz)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Modeline "1152x864"x75.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Modeline "1152x864"x74.9  104.75  1152 1227 1349 1546  864 867 871 905 -hsync +vsync (67.8 kHz)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Modeline "1024x768"x75.1   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.1 kHz)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Modeline "832x624"x74.6   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Modeline "800x600"x75.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Modeline "640x480"x75.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Modeline "640x480"x60.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Modeline "720x400"x70.1   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

(WW) RADEONHD(0): DACBSenseCRT: connector type 4 is not supported.

(II) RADEONHD(0): Output TV_SVIDEO disconnected

(II) RADEONHD(0): EDID for output TV_SVIDEO

(II) RADEONHD(0): Output DVI-I_1/analog disconnected

(II) RADEONHD(0): EDID for output DVI-I_1/analog

(II) RADEONHD(0): Output DVI-I_1/digital connected

(II) RADEONHD(0): I2C device "RHD I2C line 1:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEONHD(0): I2C device "RHD I2C line 1:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEONHD(0): EDID data for L226W

(II) RADEONHD(0): Manufacturer: GSM  Model: 566b  Serial#: 300249

(II) RADEONHD(0): Year: 2007  Week: 7

(II) RADEONHD(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) RADEONHD(0): Digital Display Input

(II) RADEONHD(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 49  vert.: 32

(II) RADEONHD(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) RADEONHD(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) RADEONHD(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) RADEONHD(0): redX: 0.635 redY: 0.342   greenX: 0.292 greenY: 0.611

(II) RADEONHD(0): blueX: 0.147 blueY: 0.070   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) RADEONHD(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) RADEONHD(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) RADEONHD(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) RADEONHD(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) RADEONHD(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) RADEONHD(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) RADEONHD(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) RADEONHD(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) RADEONHD(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) RADEONHD(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) RADEONHD(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) RADEONHD(0): 1152x870@75Hz

(II) RADEONHD(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEONHD(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) RADEONHD(0): #0: hsize: 1440  vsize 900  refresh: 60  vid: 149

(II) RADEONHD(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) RADEONHD(0): #2: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513

(II) RADEONHD(0): #3: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

(II) RADEONHD(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) RADEONHD(0): clock: 119.0 MHz   Image Size:  474 x 296 mm

(II) RADEONHD(0): h_active: 1680  h_sync: 1728  h_sync_end 1760 h_blank_end 1840 h_border: 0

(II) RADEONHD(0): v_active: 1050  v_sync: 1053  v_sync_end 1059 v_blanking: 1080 v_border: 0

(II) RADEONHD(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) RADEONHD(0): clock: 146.2 MHz   Image Size:  474 x 296 mm

(II) RADEONHD(0): h_active: 1680  h_sync: 1784  h_sync_end 1960 h_blank_end 2240 h_border: 0

(II) RADEONHD(0): v_active: 1050  v_sync: 1053  v_sync_end 1059 v_blanking: 1089 v_border: 0

(II) RADEONHD(0): Ranges: V min: 56  V max: 75 Hz, H min: 28  H max: 83 kHz, PixClock max 150 MHz

(II) RADEONHD(0): Monitor name: L226W

(II) RADEONHD(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) RADEONHD(0): 	00ffffffffffff001e6d6b56d9940400

(II) RADEONHD(0): 	07110103ea312078eaaec5a2574a9c25

(II) RADEONHD(0): 	125054a76b80950081808140714f0101

(II) RADEONHD(0): 	0101010101017c2e90a0601a1e403020

(II) RADEONHD(0): 	3600da281100001a21399030621a2740

(II) RADEONHD(0): 	68b03600da281100001c000000fd0038

(II) RADEONHD(0): 	4b1c530f000a202020202020000000fc

(II) RADEONHD(0): 	004c323236570a2020202020202000e8

(II) RADEONHD(0): EDID for output DVI-I_1/digital

(II) RADEONHD(0): Manufacturer: GSM  Model: 566b  Serial#: 300249

(II) RADEONHD(0): Year: 2007  Week: 7

(II) RADEONHD(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) RADEONHD(0): Digital Display Input

(II) RADEONHD(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 49  vert.: 32

(II) RADEONHD(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) RADEONHD(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) RADEONHD(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) RADEONHD(0): redX: 0.635 redY: 0.342   greenX: 0.292 greenY: 0.611

(II) RADEONHD(0): blueX: 0.147 blueY: 0.070   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) RADEONHD(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) RADEONHD(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) RADEONHD(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) RADEONHD(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) RADEONHD(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) RADEONHD(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) RADEONHD(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) RADEONHD(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) RADEONHD(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) RADEONHD(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) RADEONHD(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) RADEONHD(0): 1152x870@75Hz

(II) RADEONHD(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEONHD(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) RADEONHD(0): #0: hsize: 1440  vsize 900  refresh: 60  vid: 149

(II) RADEONHD(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) RADEONHD(0): #2: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513

(II) RADEONHD(0): #3: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

(II) RADEONHD(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) RADEONHD(0): clock: 119.0 MHz   Image Size:  474 x 296 mm

(II) RADEONHD(0): h_active: 1680  h_sync: 1728  h_sync_end 1760 h_blank_end 1840 h_border: 0

(II) RADEONHD(0): v_active: 1050  v_sync: 1053  v_sync_end 1059 v_blanking: 1080 v_border: 0

(II) RADEONHD(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) RADEONHD(0): clock: 146.2 MHz   Image Size:  474 x 296 mm

(II) RADEONHD(0): h_active: 1680  h_sync: 1784  h_sync_end 1960 h_blank_end 2240 h_border: 0

(II) RADEONHD(0): v_active: 1050  v_sync: 1053  v_sync_end 1059 v_blanking: 1089 v_border: 0

(II) RADEONHD(0): Ranges: V min: 56  V max: 75 Hz, H min: 28  H max: 83 kHz, PixClock max 150 MHz

(II) RADEONHD(0): Monitor name: L226W

(II) RADEONHD(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) RADEONHD(0): 	00ffffffffffff001e6d6b56d9940400

(II) RADEONHD(0): 	07110103ea312078eaaec5a2574a9c25

(II) RADEONHD(0): 	125054a76b80950081808140714f0101

(II) RADEONHD(0): 	0101010101017c2e90a0601a1e403020

(II) RADEONHD(0): 	3600da281100001a21399030621a2740

(II) RADEONHD(0): 	68b03600da281100001c000000fd0038

(II) RADEONHD(0): 	4b1c530f000a202020202020000000fc

(II) RADEONHD(0): 	004c323236570a2020202020202000e8

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "832x624" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Printing probed modes for output DVI-I_1/digital

(II) RADEONHD(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x59.9  119.00  1680 1728 1760 1840  1050 1053 1059 1080 +hsync -vsync (64.7 kHz)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x60.0  146.25  1680 1784 1960 2240  1050 1053 1059 1089 -hsync +vsync (65.3 kHz)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x59.9  119.00  1680 1728 1760 1840  1050 1053 1059 1080 -hsync +vsync (64.7 kHz)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x75.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x59.9  109.00  1280 1361 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync (63.7 kHz)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Modeline "1440x900"x60.0  107.00  1440 1524 1675 1910  900 903 909 934 -hsync +vsync (56.0 kHz)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Modeline "1280x960"x59.9  101.75  1280 1358 1493 1706  960 963 967 996 -hsync +vsync (59.6 kHz)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Modeline "1152x864"x75.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Modeline "1152x864"x74.9  104.75  1152 1227 1349 1546  864 867 871 905 -hsync +vsync (67.8 kHz)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Modeline "1024x768"x75.1   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.1 kHz)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Modeline "832x624"x74.6   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Modeline "800x600"x75.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Modeline "640x480"x75.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Modeline "640x480"x60.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Modeline "720x400"x70.1   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Output VGA_1 connected

(II) RADEONHD(0): Output TV_SVIDEO disconnected

(II) RADEONHD(0): Output DVI-I_1/analog disconnected

(II) RADEONHD(0): Output DVI-I_1/digital connected

(II) RADEONHD(0): Output VGA_1 using initial mode 1680x1050

(II) RADEONHD(0): Output DVI-I_1/digital using initial mode 1680x1050

(II) RADEONHD(0): RandR 1.2 support enabled

(==) RADEONHD(0): RGB weight 888

(==) RADEONHD(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) RADEONHD(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Using 3360x1680 Framebuffer with 3392 pitch

(**) RADEONHD(0): Display dimensions: (490, 320) mm

(**) RADEONHD(0): DPI set to (174, 133)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "shadow"

(II) LoadModule: "shadow"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libshadow.so

(II) Module shadow: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) RADEONHD(0): Using ShadowFB

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

	[0] 0	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd000ffff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[1] 0	0	0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MS[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[3] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xd0200000 - 0xd020ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xd0504000 - 0xd05043ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xd0500000 - 0xd0503fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xd0010000 - 0xd001ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd000ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] 0	0	0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IS[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x00003000 - 0x00003007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x000018b0 - 0x000018bf (0x10) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Mapped IO at 0xb7b64000 (size 0x00010000)

(==) RADEONHD(0): Write-combining range (0xc0000000,0x10000000)

(II) RADEONHD(0): PCI FB Address (BAR) is at 0xC0000000 while card Internal Address is 0xE0000000

(II) RADEONHD(0): Mapped FB at 0xa7ad3000 (size 0x10000000)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Using 18102 scanlines of offscreen memory 

(==) RADEONHD(0): Backing store disabled

(==) RADEONHD(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) RADEONHD(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

(WW) RADEONHD(0): D2CRTCDisable: Failed to Unsync CRTC 2

(II) RADEONHD(0): Using HW cursor

(--) RandR disabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

(II) Loading local sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) GLX: Initialized MESA-PROXY GL provider for screen 0

(II) RADEONHD(0): Setting screen physical size to 948 x 296

(**) Option "Protocol" "auto"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 11

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(--) Mouse0: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

----------

## gohmdoree

you get anywhere with this?

----------

## MostAwesomeDude

What does xrandr say?

----------

## reavertm

 *MostAwesomeDude wrote:*   

> What does xrandr say?

 

that's a very good question but not because it will help in any way but because it touches the topic 'xrandr' - and this feature seems to be not completely implemented in xf86-video-radeonhd

to reporter:

just add

```
Option "NoRandr" "True"
```

 to device section in xorg.conf and you should be fine

also make shure you added

```
Option "NoAccel" "True"
```

 as well, as radeonhd does not support hardware acceleration via graphics command processor yet

I don't remember how long I was struggling with the xrandr thing

----------

## d2_racing

In fact,the RadeonHD are not pretty stable right now, but in couple of months, I wish that they will be better than the ati-drivers  :Smile: 

----------

## reavertm

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> In fact,the RadeonHD are not pretty stable right now, but in couple of months, I wish that they will be better than the ati-drivers :)

 

You're kidding? I'm using radeonhd for like two months from now and it's the only stable working driver on my amd64 box (with full-working VT-switch - I didn't test suspend feature though, not needed on my desktop).

After days of problems with configuration I've managed to set-up X.org with ati-drivers (I needed to find xorg.conf option to manually disable DVI - output because ati-drivers was unable even to detect my CRT monitor connected via DVI-Dsub cable) - and then I noticed that those drivers are eating my CPU time all the time - not to mention that this so called 'hardware opengl acceleration' works like cr*p decorated with occassional X-server crashes. No thanks - no more ati-drivers for me - "you can't polish a turd" - it's driver code seems to be broken by design - plenty of workarounds and nobody knows what's going on

Looking at your signature - radeonhd are not for you anyway so you needn't bother ;)

----------

## d2_racing

What model of RadeonHD do you have ?

----------

## reavertm

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> What model of RadeonHD do you have ?

 

Sapphire Radeon x1950 PRO (RV570) AGPx8 512MB RAM http://www.sapphiretech.com/us/products/products_overview.php?gpid=168

----------

## d2_racing

In fact, you don't have the HD2600 and + in PCI-EXPRESS.

I saw a thread about someone has some insane lag when he uses FireFox.

----------

